

White House looks to 3D printing plan for military - achalkley
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/9/4315720/white-house-looks-to-3d-printing-with-200-million-plan-for-military

======
michaelpinto
The Clone Army from Star Wars! Admit it, you were thinking the same thing...

